# Have Verizon, currently in Thailand..Can I flash a ROM? I'm OCD about phones..



## Maphack (Dec 19, 2011)

well, i rooted my phone before i lost it, so i'm having another shipped to me. i guess i just like the adfree app and random other stuff idk, so i decided to root it despite knowing I didn't want to gamble having to factory reset to install a rom. i don't know if any exist that don't require a wipe..?

I don't think a factory wipe is possible (according to verizon, but the competence of their employees is questionable). I could not activate my phone (i had to ship it back to the US to have it activated) when I was in Korea.

Is there any chance that the SIM card only needs to be activated once and I can do the rest of the setup on wifi?

I'm scared to try.

random note: i used nail clippers to cut my bionic sim card to the side of a microsim and it didn't ask my s3 to be activated O_O.

Any help on my situation would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I really have no idea what you're saying/asking.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

I think he is asking if he can activate his new phone while out of the USA.

I have no idea but maybe that will clarify things for the next person to come along

Sent from my htc_jewel using RootzWiki


----------



## Maphack (Dec 19, 2011)

my fault, wrote this terribly. i had my phone shipped to me without being activated because i guess you need to use a verizon tower. i was wondering if there was any way to get around that? or if a factory reset wouldn't require me to be around a verizon tower (if i were to wipe and flash a rom).

hope this is more clear...i don't want to have to do a factory reset and ship my phone back to the US to get it reactivated.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Maphack said:


> my fault, wrote this terribly. i had my phone shipped to me without being activated because i guess you need to use a verizon tower. i was wondering if there was any way to get around that? or if a factory reset wouldn't require me to be around a verizon tower (if i were to wipe and flash a rom).
> 
> hope this is more clear...i don't want to have to do a factory reset and ship my phone back to the US to get it reactivated.


You will need to get it shipped to the US. A ROM will not activate an inactivated phone without the Verizon network


----------



## Maphack (Dec 19, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> You will need to get it shipped to the US. A ROM will not activate an inactivated phone without the Verizon network


Lol shit. I should post sober or something.

My phone is activated, but would it need to be reactivated after a factory reset?

From my understanding of your post and my post, I made it sound like my phone hasn't been activated at all yet.

Sorry for bumping an old thread.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## therobut (Sep 6, 2012)

Maphack said:


> Lol shit. I should post sober or something.
> 
> My phone is activated, but would it need to be reactivated after a factory reset?
> 
> ...


I'm not entirely sure so maybe someone else can back me up on this, but I'm pretty sure that once the phone is activated with Verizon you don't have to activate again even after flashing a new Rom.

My basis for this assumption is the fact that when I flash a new rom I always skip the "activation" screen that pops up on first boot of AOSP roms.

I'm hoping this is accurate info. Hopefully someone else can corroborate with me here so you have a straight answer

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## Maphack (Dec 19, 2011)

therobut said:


> I'm not entirely sure so maybe someone else can back me up on this, but I'm pretty sure that once the phone is activated with Verizon you don't have to activate again even after flashing a new Rom.
> 
> My basis for this assumption is the fact that when I flash a new rom I always skip the "activation" screen that pops up on first boot of AOSP roms.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I hope that is true, but I'm scared to try. My gut instinct is that I wouldn't need to reactivate it since the sim card has already been activated...

If anyone has any other information I might have the courage to start flashing







.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maphack (Dec 19, 2011)

Bump

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Maphack said:


> Bump
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


No it will not make you reactivate. The only time i've had to reactivate was after going completely back to stock


----------

